# Richmond Reptile Show Tommorow



## ridinshotgun (Nov 28, 2007)

Is anyone going to the reptile show tomorrow at the Koger Center in Midlothian?

Anyone know if any vendors are going? I know I saw one a few years back that vended there but I haven't been back in a few years.


----------



## gillenws (Jul 13, 2009)

hey sorry i didnt see this earlier... i went since i'm local and was greatly disappointed. not a single dart frog! closest thing was probably a fire-bellied toad or a giant blue squatting frog (something like that)


----------



## ridinshotgun (Nov 28, 2007)

Yeah I didn't go either. I searched around and found the vendor that was there previously was not coming. Last time I went I was a little disappointed. 

Guess I'll have to make the trip up to Hamburg for a show.


----------

